# Looking for non-foley SFX tutorials.



## stevinn (Jun 30, 2017)

It's difficult to search for information about creating sound effects without getting splooshed by foley videos. I get it, you have a room full of garbage that you make noises with.

I really want to expand my horizons by learning other people's techniques for creating game sounds, electronic noises, menu blips and bloops, etc. Sure, a lot of them start with an organic recording but others have a synth base. 

Do you guys have any tutorials, tips, resources, etc for this? 

Thanks


----------



## timbreaudio (Jul 3, 2017)

Hey, Akash Thakkar is really good for posting this sort of stuff on his YouTube channel.

Hopefully he'll be able to give you some ideas


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 3, 2017)

stevinn said:


> It's difficult to search for information about creating sound effects without getting splooshed by foley videos. I get it, you have a room full of garbage that you make noises with.
> 
> I really want to expand my horizons by learning other people's techniques for creating game sounds, electronic noises, menu blips and bloops, etc. Sure, a lot of them start with an organic recording but others have a synth base.
> 
> ...



That would be helpful for sure but those people making noise with garbage are the same ones making those game sounds and cool effects. It's a little of synths, recording odd sounds to process and sample. 

Do you have examples you wish to learn?


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jul 3, 2017)

This thread had some cool electronic sound fx creation ideas and videos:
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/synth-sound-design.61396/
I'd suggest also googling "creating electronic sound effects" and look for videos.


----------

